# Trimming anubias



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

You can trim leaves and cut the rhizome down. The rhizome is how it gets all of the nutrients, so don't worry too much about the leaves. I've seen plenty of people attach just a rhizome of anubias and have it sprout leaves after awhile. They are slow to grow in a lot of set ups.

This is just what I have seen and read, not first hand experience.


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

I pull off the parts that don't fit any longer, cut the rhizome and put them elsewhere. Usually there are enough branches on older plants that I don't leave a glaring cut. 

You might pull out the whole plant and trim the back end off then replace the front part same as trimming stem plants. If there isn't a handy crevice to hold it down then rubber band a small pebble to it as needed to hold it in place. Superglue is harder to use with a large plant, I have trouble getting it in the right spot. Then you will have a somewhat ragged stump you can cut the remaining leaves from and put someplace where you can watch it sprout new leaves. This isn't easy as the plant has a strong grip on the wood/rock/substrate and will leave roots behind but it hasn't hurt my plant in 15 years of getting moved here and there.


----------



## Mikeygmzmg (Mar 19, 2015)

Great looking tank. Love this one.


----------



## fishophile (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks for the help. Freemananana I'll most likely do that soon. I really would like to enter the tank in a contest soon. So I'm trying to get a good picture before a big trim.

Kathyy, Thanks for the input. I'll try to rip it out soon, but its pretty solidly attached to the driftwood.

Mikeygmzmg, thank you!


----------

